# Trying my stash again



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

100_2000.jpg picture by rob51461 - Photobucket]







[/URL]

100_2001.jpg picture by rob51461 - Photobucket]







[/URL]

100_2002.jpg picture by rob51461 - Photobucket]







[/URL]


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

100_2003.jpg picture by rob51461 - Photobucket]







[/URL]


----------



## pips (Jul 29, 2010)

Copy and paste the IMG code.
That should work


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

pips said:


> Copy and paste the IMG code.
> That should work


 THANKS


----------



## pips (Jul 29, 2010)

rob51461 said:


> THANKS


Anytime.
Nice stash !!!


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

Very nice stash :thumb:


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

Nice stash! Alot of Javas! Those are my favorite smokes.


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

xJaCkSlApx said:


> Nice stash! Alot of Javas! Those are my favorite smokes.


when im able im going to let em go 4 $4 a stick Robusto


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

rob51461 said:


> when im able im going to let em go 4 $4 a stick Robusto


Nice! Java with a cup of coffee in the morning really makes me happy to start off the day!


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

xJaCkSlApx said:


> Nice! those stogies with a cup of coffee in the morning really make me happy to start off the day!


if the powers that be allow me to trade in "newbie trade" maybe we can do sumthin. Ill have to look into it or find a senior member to walk me thru it


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

rob51461 said:


> if the powers that be allow me to trade in "newbie trade" maybe we can do sumthin. Ill have to look into it or find a senior member to walk me thru it


Alrighty


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

dude very nice stash, thats a big humi in the first pic

what kind is that, and whats the capacity?


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

StogieJim said:


> dude very nice stash, thats a big humi in the first pic
> 
> what kind is that, and whats the capacity?


forget the name but its a 300ct from CI paid $109 for it combined with daily deal for free shipping


----------



## Troller98 (Sep 21, 2010)

Great stash! 

I love burl humidors.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

StogieJim said:


> dude very nice stash, thats a big humi in the first pic
> 
> what kind is that, and whats the capacity?


I've got the same humi! :dude: I love it, but it won't hold nearly 300 sticks.

picked it up from cheaphumidors. The Revello I think its called.


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

StogieJim said:


> dude very nice stash, thats a big humi in the first pic
> 
> what kind is that, and whats the capacity?


El Diablo Humidor - Cigars International

heres a link


----------

